# Erlebnis Ägypten



## Krallblei (13. Februar 2018)

Salam aleikum meine lieben Leser.

2 Tage wieder Zuhause und schon plagt mich das Heimweh

Soviel dazu.

Der Januar Trip war ja leider Fischtechnisch ein echter Reinfall. Wetter zu gut und kaum Welle. So beschloss ich im Februar nochmal zu fliegen. 
3 Wochen Zeit alles zu organisieren und zu richten. Es ging nicht alleine zum Fischen. Nach meinen Aufruf hier auf Mitangler fand ich einen guten Mann. Wir telefonierten jeden Tag und ich merkte gleich das das ein super Trip wird. Im Nachbarhotel wartet ebenfalls ein langjähriger Freund. Wir kennen uns vom Angeln aus Spanien. Das kann ja nur gut werden:vik:

Wir trafen uns morgens am Flughafen in Stuttgart und nach kurzen Eincheckproblemen ging dann auch der Flieger.. Oh wie geil. XXL Plätze gab es heute gratis:l
Achso. Zuvor gab es noch eine schlechte Nachricht in Form von Wetterbericht#q
Die ganze Woche sollte es am Roten Meer weit über 25 Grad haben#q Viel zu warm, folglich kein Wind#q
Ich ahne schon schlimmes.. Kein Wind = keine Monsterwellen.

Egal.. jetzt ist es eh zu spät.


----------



## Krallblei (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Angekommen natürlich erstmal geil.. Bollerwarm und Sonne pur.
Ab ins Taxi, Einchecken, wieder kurzer Tackleporn und dann natürlich  erstmal an Riff. Mein erster Wurf bringt doch glatt einen Biss der aber  nicht hängen bleibt. Auch Mario hat ein zwei Bisse.. Fast im dunkeln  nimmt was mein Jig und flieht.. Guter Fisch.. aber er steigt leider aus  und vor lauter Fluchen erstmal Hänger

Nächster Morgen.. Ebbe und Ententeich.. wir fischen und fischen und  fischen... kein Biss. Und so bleibt es erstmal. Riff absolut tote Hose.  Fehlende Strömung und null Wellen machen die Fische dort inaktiv. Selbst  Naturköder werden ignoriert.
Wir verlagern die Fischerei auf meine Lagune. Grundangeln auf Rochen und  andere Konsorten. Wir verbringen jeden Tag rund 7 Stunden dort. Mal  morgens, mal nachmittag bis nachts. 
Die Glocken bimmeln ständig. Aber das gilt es zu ignorieren. Wir wollen  kein Kleinfisch. Der geht aber leider dran. Einige Muränen und für mich  was neues ein Conger. Abends raubt es auch wie die Sau.. und wir haben  nix dabei #q 
Mario fangt die bunte Palette an Fischen. Igelfische, Kofferfische,  Rotfeuerfische. Seine Rute ist auch die erste an der fettes Zeug hängt..  Die Rute steht im Ständer und biegt sich plötzlich bis runter.. Leider  fischen wir an einer dummen Stelle mit Riff links und rechts.. der Fisch  schwimmt am Korallenblock vorbei und aus ist der Spuk. *******. Der war  gut.
Ich glaube es vergehen keine 10min als auch meine Rute Grundkontakt sucht|rolleyes  Ich zieh des Ding ausm Ständer hau softe an. Fisch hängt. Hm denke nix  grosses. Versuche zu pumpen.. Bremse läuft. Mach ganz zu und versuche zu  pumpen.Dann ging es ab:vik:
Der Fisch geht ab wie die Lutzi. Schwimmt nach links ins ganz ganz  Flache Wasser. Fisch hat so dermassen Power das er mir erstmal mehr als  80 Meter Schnur abzieht. Gebremst wird er nur durch das Ende der Lagune.  Sonst wäre er weiter
Was für ein Drill. Explosiv, Kraftvoll und vorallem SCHNELL.
Hm das ist kein Rochen denke ich die ganze Zeit. Ich weis nur eins. Das,  DAS ist der Fisch meines Lebens. Nach langem harten Drill gehts es zu  Ende. Mario steht am Wasser und blockiert meine Sicht. Dann seh ich  einen langen Schwanz mit Flossen.. Hai Hai Hai ruf ich. NEEE ans Ufer  kommt ein Rochen. Gitarrenrochen, Schaufelnasenrochen, Geigenrochen wie  auch immer. Was für ein Fisch. Wir sind komplett aus dem Häuschen. Grobe  geschwätzt 1,60 bis 1,80 lang um die 20Kg.
Boar wie geil ist das dann|supergri
Gefangen mit Daiwa BG 5000 0.17 geflochten. Rute Shimano Monster STC  Reiserute.WG 100 Gramm.... Nur als Info. Die Rute war lange nicht am  Ende. Spinnrute.
Dann geht nix mehr. Wir gehen heim.

Dann begannen die Probleme. 

Am nächsten Abend gehen wir Spinnfischen an einem anderen Spot wirklich  nah am Hotel. Das war bis jetzt noch nie ein Problem. Weit über 300  Stunden stand ich dort schon und hab gefischt. Wir richten Zeug und es  kommt ein Pärchen Deutsche. Die machen erstmal Theater.. Erstes Mal  Ägypten und meinen hier einen auf "Besserwisserrisch" zu machen. 
Egal wir fischen los.. Es geht auch nicht lang und ich fang ne geile Kingmackrel. Kurz drauf wieder eine :vik:
Drück dann Mario meine Rute in die Hand und sag wirf wirf wirf. Leider wirds dann dunkel und wir müssen weg.
Schade von denen hätten wir wohl mehr fangen können..

Zurück im Zimmer hängt ein Zettel an der Türe.. soll bitte zur  Repzeption kommen.. Die ........ Deutschen haben sich beschwert und so  werden wir höflich gebeten uns zum Angeln weiter vom Hotel zu entfernen.  Eigentlich kein Problem aber die besten Spots sind einfach zu nah am  Hotel.. Spots die ich kenne wie meine Westentasche. Die nächsten Tage am  neuen Spot wüten in unserer Tacklebox. Hänger Hänger Hänger..
********.

Des alles wird sich aber ändern. Ich bekomme von einem General aus Kairo  über 2 Ecken ein Dokument das mir erlaubt überall zu fischen. Gesetz  102 aufgehoben. Sprich dann kann das Hotel und dubelige Touristen sagen  was sie wollen. 
Ich möchte anmerken das es nie Ärger gab. Es war nur eine Bitte vom  Hotel einfach dort zu angeln wo es keine scheiß Touristen sehen. Polizei  war kein Thema, Militär auch nicht.. Wir sind mehrmals draufhin  gewissen worden bitte zu gehen weil einfach Operationen wie auch immer  stattfinden.

Wie auch immer.

Die Angellei nach wie vor schwierig. Ententeich jeden Tag. Zum Kotzen. Bleibt nur die eine Hoffnung. Freitag ab aufs Boot.
Mario, Dieter und ich.
Abholung 5 Uhr morgens. Für mich kein Problem. Schlafe ich in Äypten sowieso überhaupt nicht#t  Nach sicherer Fahrt kommen wir in Hamata an. Gutes Frühstück und ab  aufs Boot. Wir haben ein gutes erwischt. Bissl mit Dach und reichlich  Platz.
Habs Tackle gerichtet schon Tag vorher und traf die Wahl auf Trolling und Grundangeln. 10 Meter 0,90 Fluro auf jeder Rute. 
Nach Verlassen von flachem Wasser gingen die ersten Rapalla Magnums über  Bord. Köder rausgelassen. Ich steck die Rute in Rutenhalter und dreh  mich um als Mario schon schreit Fisch Fisch Fisch.. Denke nur awa des  kann nicht sein.. Der Köder schwimmt erst seit 5 Sekunden|bla:|bigeyes
Ganz klar es war nicht tief genug.. Boot kommt zum stehen und Rolle  läuft langsam.Aber Moment???!!! ne das ist Fisch.. An schwerem Gerät  pump ich und pumpt. Alter was hängt da dran. Ich wette auf einen Grouper  in xxl.. Der Widerstand ist enorm. Boar 5 Sekunden Trolling und dann  das. Wir sind alle gespannt was kommt.. Und dann wirds lustig.. der  vermeintliche Xxl Grouper entpuppt sich als GT seitlich gehakt. Das  erklärt alles|supergri
Trotzdem ein guter Drill..

Wir trollen weiter ohne Biss.. Ich erhoffte mir eigentlich nix vom  Trollen aber des macht einfach Hoffnung.. Wir beschliesen dann Grund zu  angeln. Köder wurden auf meinen Wunsch reichlich besort und wir selbst  brachte auch jede Menge Sardinen und Tintenfisch mit.. 

Ich machs kurz.. Die sonst so geile Grundangellei mit reichlich Fisch  und Bissen brachte an dem Tag kleines Zeug an Board. Es war mau,  wirklich mau. Zudem bricht mir bei einem guten Biss und Fisch mit  anschließendem Hänger meine Monster STC|gr: der Winkel war schlecht. Zu steil.. Boar könnte Heulen.

Dann passieren aber richtig geile Sachen.. Gegen später tauchen die  ersten Frenzies auf. Es raubt überall und Vögel werden zu Flugraketen.  Wir trollen paar mal durch leider ohne Erfolgt.. Haben auch die Chance  auf mehrere Würfe. Leider ohne anfasser.. Es sind grosse Thune die  rauben. Tackle ausgelegt auf Trolling und Grundangeln. ********.
Wir werfen und sind voller Adrenalin als neben uns direkt am Boot  erstmal ein 5 Meter Walhai auftaucht und ums Boot schwimmt. Zum greifen  nah.. Soooooo geil

Haben dann beim Trollen auch noch einen Biss der aber nicht hängen  bleibt.. Grundangeln absoluter Flop. Keine Wellen kaum Strömung...  ahhhhhhhhh

Am Hotel läuft auch nicht viel. Fischen uns die Finger wund. Ententeich Ententeich Ententeich.

Bleibt nur Lagune.. Grundfischen.. Eines Mittags Hammerbiss bei mir. Mega Run für 3 Sekunden. Korallenblock.. weg#q
Voll Gefühl her. Grosser Fisch

Letzer Nachmittag.. Wir richten alles für Monster in der Lagune. Machen Pläne alles.. Kommen an die Lagune.. Militär da .....  wir müssen gehen.. Können aber später wenns dunkeln ist wieder kommen.  20 Uhr. Ankunft Lagune.. Wir knallen 5 Ruten raus. Es bimmelt mal hier  und da.. irgnorieren.
Action ist nur wenn sich die Rute biegt wie Drecksau. Als Köder nehmen  wir Tintenfischarme.. da brauchst auch nicht kontrolieren wie bei der  Angellei mir Sardine.
Ich bin so müde. Ruten raus und ich schlafe ein..Die letzen Tage haben  Spuren hinterlassen. 6 Tage vielleicht 12 Stunden geschlafen. Ich kann  nicht mehr. Wir wechseln gehen 11 Uhr die Stelle ins Flachere.. schlafe  auch gleich wieder ein. Schlafe auf einem nassen Handtuch in Boxershort.  Schaffe es nach einer Stunde sogar die Hose anzuziehen. Bin einfach  fertig. Dann wirds lustig. Mal abgesehen das kein Rochen einsteigt kommt  die Flut. Mario versucht mich zu wecken das das klappt irgendwie  nicht.. Die Flut nagt schon an meinen Füssen|kopfkrat
Ich bin so müde.. 10 Minuten später und ich wäre unter Wasser gewessen.  Mario macht Bilder und Videos und lacht sich einfach nur schlapp|rolleyes

*Fazit*

1 Woche bestes "Urlaubswetter"

Mit Mario einen echten Freund gefunden. Auch abseits vom Fischen. Wir  verbrachten jede Minute zusammen. Hatten auch jede Menge Spass und  überaus nette Gespräche.
Haben jeden Tag zusammen getrampt und allein DAS kann in Äypten alleine schon eine Reise wert sein 
Jeder leistete sich Sachen sodass "Lachflashs" an der Tagesordung waren:vik::q

Habe alles versucht um ihn an den Fisch zu bringen. 
Leider wirklich scheiss Wetter gehabt.. In den Wintermonaten brauchst du  Monsterwellen um Fisch zu fangen.. Im Sommer sieht das ganz anderst  aus.

Wir hatten eine super super geile Woche zusammen. Und das darf man nicht  vergessen. Der ganze Trip inklusive Bootstour und alles war ein  Schnäppchen.

Bilder folgen im Lauf des Tages.. Vielleicht hilft mir Mario auch bissl Erinnerungen zu wecken.


----------



## Krallblei (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*





Da wäre wohl an dem Abend mehr drin gewesen


----------



## Krallblei (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*





Ebbe und Ententeich|gr:





Mario richtet Abendessen


----------



## Krallblei (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*





Bereit auf Action.:m


----------



## Krallblei (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Auf dem Bild schlecht zu sehen.. Walhai 5Meter lang.. paar direckt neben dem Boot


----------



## glavoc (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Salam aleikum meine lieben Leser.



Ja geil, freue mich schon auf Bericht, Fische und Bilder  - sehr schön! Deine Berichte ehellen mir immer die Stimmung, so wie z.Z. gerade die strahlende Sonne:m
Gerade überflogen - wie immer einer deiner Hammerurlaubsberichte - THX Benny!


----------



## Krallblei (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Mario hat auch noch nen Haufen Bilder und Eindrücke.. Auch meldet sich Dieter noch zu Wort.

Danke für Lesen..

Noch ist nicht Ende.. hab soooooviel vergessen.
Auch zu erwähnen. Nicht alles dreht sich dort nur ums angeln. Ägypten bittet weit mehr.

Hab für alle Fragen stets ein Ohr für Euch.#6


----------



## Krallblei (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*






Man kommt an und bekommt mit einem lächeln sein Angelzeug überreicht:vik:


----------



## t-dieter26 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Ach ja Benny , eine schöne Woche wars ...
Ich war ja hauptsächlich zum relaxen und schnorcheln da , mal kurz dem deutschen Winter entfliehen.Da fand ich das knackewarme windarme Wetter natürlich perfekt .
Zum schnorcheln und relaxen ist die Coraya bay ohnehin super .Das Riff noch in gutem Zustand und jede Menge bunte Fischchen usw , echt top.
Highlight war natürlich unser Bootstrip von Hamata aus.
Allein schon interessant mal das authentische Ägypten zu sehen , außerhalb der Hotelanlage und der organisierten Bustouren.
 Organisation usw war auch bestens , #6 dafür .
Gute stimmung an board , der Walhai der Hammer  , das war mit Abstand der größte Fisch den ich bisher gesehen habe.
Die Frenzy mit den Fischen von unten , Vögel von oben , und die kleinen Mini- Beutefische , das war fast identisch zum Tuna-spinning im Mittelmeer. 
Bischen schade , dass der strike nicht kam... , aber egal .Man soll ja immer das positive sehn ,und so wars nicht so anstrengend |supergri .
Bilder vom kleinen GT beim trolling:










Von Mario kommen sicher noch Bilder vom Walhai + evtl Frenzy und der bunten Mischung vom Grundangeln

Tl Dieter

.


----------



## nostradamus (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Hi ihr beiden,

ich werde später noch etwas schreiben.... . 

Was ich jetzt bereits sagen kann ist, dass es ein mega erlebnis war und ich sehr froh bin, dass ich euch kennen gelernt habe! War eine mega geile Woche mit sehr viel Spaß und guten gesprächen! 

Ich werde versuchen eine Angeltour pro Jahr nach ägypten zu verlegen und vielleicht klappt es ja, dass ich wieder mit benny fahre.... . 

Gruß
MArio


----------



## Lorenz (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Petri Heil! 
V.a für den Gitarrenrochen!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Petri euch allen!
und wieder mal Danke für den Bericht!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Krallblei (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Heute hab ich mich an soviel erinnert.. so geile Sachen haben wir erlebt.
Leider wie schon oft in meinen Berichten geschrieben.. da bleibt die Kamera lieber in der Tasche. Oder manchmal war sie nicht in Griffnähe

PS: Als ich gerade die Bilder von der Monster STC sah.... kauft keine Reiseruten. Hab in 4 Wochen 3 Stück brechen sehen. Die Dinger sind ganz klar ne Notlösung.. Allerdings gibt es ja Reiseruten weit über 500 Euro.. wie es da aussieht hab ich keine Ahnung. Mir kommt allerdings keine mehr ins Hotel


----------



## hans albers (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

oh mann.... die schöne rute  !

deine berichte lesen sich oft
als "materialschlacht", 
was da immer so verloren geht, bricht etc...

so ein riff bzw. korallen ist (sind) ein ganz schöner (kunst) köderfresser


----------



## Krallblei (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Hi. 

Materialschlacht naja.

An den Spots die ich kenne nicht. Zumindest nicht für mich.
Januar überhaupt nur 3 Hänger.. Boot und Riff. Diesmal an neuen Stellen kann sein 3 Hänger bei 3 Würfen 

Und Reiseruten sind einfach ********. Im Drill wohl gut. Aber einmal nen falschen Winkel erwischt und die Dinger sind tot.

Danke


----------



## Krallblei (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Was ich auch mal sagen will. An meinen Spots findet man Unterwasser keine Köder und keine Schnüre die sich durchs Riff ziehen. Meine Freunde ausm Hotel holen die alle raus #6

Meine Stellen sind sauber


----------



## Krallblei (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*











Leider war ich nur am letzten Tag schnorcheln.. Nächstes mal gibt es geballte Ladung Bilder von Unterwasser..... da geht es ab


----------



## hans albers (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

toll !!

und dann nen walhai....
(oder ist das nen ocean white tip??)




ps. vielleicht hat deine rute schon mal was abbekommen,
und ist dann gebrochen... ärgerlich ist es allemal...


----------



## Krallblei (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

100% Walhai

Hm hab damit den Rochen gedrillt.. aber des war alles andere als eine Überlastung.. 
Die Ruten bei mir und Oli brachen bei spitzen Winkel.. Selber Schuld....da können selbst die besten Ruten brechen nehm ich an.


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

#6
Astreiner Bericht - Danke dafür!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Wie immer, schneller gelesen als ich lesen kann.#6
Freue mich schon auf Deinen/Euren nächsten Urlaub.:vik:


----------



## Ndber (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Danke für den tollen Bericht!
Wie immer schön zu lesen und geile Bilder.
Da bekommt man gleich Fernweh#h


----------



## nostradamus (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Hi,


  jetzt war Benni schneller mit den Bildern. Die Bilder können den Spaß den wir hatten nur annährend wiedergeben! Benni und ich trafen uns in Stuttgart früh morgens auf dem Flughafen und wir begannen sofort uns auszutauschen und das fachsimpeln begann und endete erst am letzten   Abend in der Bar in Ägypten. 



  Endlich war es soweit, wir kamen im Hotel an und wir packten schnell unsere Sachen aus und montierten die Ruten und ab ging es ans Wasser. Die ersten Bisse folgten zugleich, aber leider konnten wir sie nicht verwerten! Der Start war gut, aber leider machte uns das Wetter das Leben echt schwer, kaum Wellen und das bedeutete wenige Bisse. Im Nachgang muss ich allerdings auch sagen, dass es nicht so schlimm war, da wir auch so unsere Fische fingen und wir hatten sehr viel Spaß! 

  Für mich steht fest, dass ich wieder nach Ägypten fahren werde und auch wieder mit meiner Angelrute! Es hat mega Spaß gemacht und ich habe so das Gefühl, dass ich dort noch den einen oder anderen Fisch fangen werde! 

  Mit Benni habe ich einen neuen freund gewonnen und wir werden auch weiterhin versuchen eine neue Tour nach Ägypten zu organisieren. Aus meiner Sicht, wird die Tour allerdings nicht zu dr Jahreszeit sein. 
  War eine geile Woche und wir hatten mega Spaß! Danke Benni! 

  Gruß
  Mario


----------



## Krallblei (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Kein Problem Habibi.

Vermiss die Zeit mit dir. 
Da war 100% Sympathie#6

Danke für die Kommentare.

Jetzt heißt es 7 Wochen warten bis zum nächsten Trip


----------



## nostradamus (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Hi
Kann mich nur anschließen!
Ich plane schon für dn nächsten Ausflug   lach

Man muss auch sagen das das angeln dort nicht einfach ist und man auf einiges achten muss. Ohne die Verbindungen von Beni wäre das angeln so nicht möglich gewesen...


----------



## Krallblei (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Papier in Arbeit

Gesetz 102 für mich kein Thema mehr...

Nach zig Gesprächen heute in Ägypten und Emailverkehr.

Das macht mich *stolz*!!!!!

Noch *nie* wurde sowas ausgestellt und wird es wohl auch nicht.

Danke!!!


----------



## Krallblei (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:+


----------



## dido_43 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

Zweifelsfrei mag das angeln in Ägypten Spaß machen und die Bilder sprechen für sich. Ich habe schon mit Spannung auf den neuen Bericht gewartet. Aber! Leider hat das Geschriebene im Vergleich zu den vorherigen Berichten stark an Niveau verloren. Jeder ist dort Tourist, egal ob er zum angeln oder relaxen in diesem Land ist. Das Wort "Sch....touristen" ist wohl absolut fehl am Platz. Sowie andere Ausrutscher. Einheimische die das Riff aufräumen und ich bin der "King von Ägypten", ich kann und darf machen was ich möchte #q


----------



## Krallblei (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erlebnis Ägypten*

HI Du.

Ich verstehe Deine Kritik und räume auch ein diesmal bissl böse auf manche Sachen reagiert zu haben.

Aber! Überlege mal.. Ich bin dauernt dort. Noch nie gabs es Probleme seitens vom Hotel. Wir angeln dort und unterhalten uns ständig mit Touristen über die Angelei dort. Nette Gespräche und alles ist gut. Aber DIESE zwei Touristen waren UNS sofort unsympathisch. Aggressiv, unfreundlich und und und.. Wir/Ich sind das nicht. Die haben mich richtig nerven gekostet an dem Abend. Diese zwei. Wollte mit den Aussagen nicht über ALLE Deutschen Touristen herziehen.

Dann die Sache mit dem sauberen Riff.. vielleicht hab ich das falsch geschrieben.. Ich angel immer mit meinen Einheimischen FREUNDEN an einer Stelle. Die schnorcheln da immer wenn sie frei haben und angeln.. Die freuen sich über meine/unsere Köder und auch holen sie IHRE Haken und Montagen aus dem Wasser. (am letzten Mittag wollte ICH wieder saubermachen. Leider nichts mehr gefunden bis auf einen Jig)

Der King bin sicherlich nicht.. Aber bin jemand der einiges reskiert hat mit der Angellei da.. Ich hab mir das über Jahre aufgebaut und dafür viel Geld und Zeit gelassen. Das macht mich stolz!! Ich hab mir des hart erarbeitet.. Mit liebe zum Land.

Soviel dazu.

Schön das Dir meine Berichte immer gefallen haben.

Schöne Grüsse und schönes Wochenende


----------

